# new setup (more pics post #13)



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

so iv redone some stuff with my 75 gallon. i added some wood and flowerpots. put gravel back on the bottom of my tank. i kept the blue background cose it hides the wires for pics and such. this is what it looks like now (nothing fancy) and a list of stuuf and fish.

filters:
fluval 305
eheim 2026
wet dry will be added once the frame above my tan is made.

heaters: 
ehiem ebo jager 300w 
elite 300w

extras:
hydor koralia 3

lights:
2 t5 bulbs
1 coralife duel CF

fish:
20 convicts 1-3 inches (feeders and 3 breeding pairs)
2 kkp X texas 1-2 inches
1 all gold midas 7 inches
1 Polypterus palmas 8 inches
2 reg plecos
1 clown knife 4 inches
pics:

tank shot:

















midas:

































texas X kkp:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Polypterus palmas:









































Cons:
well we all know what they look like lol.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very cool
are the pot edges sharp when you broke it? did you have to file them at all?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i didnt but i am sure if u wanted to you cuold. the wood has sharper edges.....


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good! he looks like he is fitting in great


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool-looking fish. (And, no, I never knew what a con looked like...)


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like the midas already got his own territory XD.

just curious, why our 304 sittig so high? looks like it may weaken then priming......


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

i think its the 105 for the tank beside it....?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yupp gwin ur right! the 305 and eheim are both under the tank.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

nice new setup Cowis.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

nice setup, Peter. The texas will look nice, where did you pick them up from?

The midas looks badass


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

god.........u guys can really see.
i looked again still like a 305 to me lol

time to get a new glasses.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

few more shots,

Polypterus palmas buettikoferi:

































cons: 
(male)








(female)

















texas X KKP:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

any other sugestions to what i shuold add for fish or decor?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome looking birchir


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

new clown knife:









































texas X KKP:









midas:


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

clown knife is looking great peter!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks ben! hes settling in nicly!


----------

